# hitching in a suit



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 6, 2011)

ive always wanted to hitch in a blues brothers style suit...bowler hat and all..problem is i have a camo molly pack thats falling apart..probably wont hold up more then a few days on the road..its really my homebum status..it'll look wierd..what are your thought? should i spraypaint my pack or something?


----------



## riseagainst (Apr 6, 2011)

get a guitar case and hold all ur shit in that proper style


----------



## Justin (Apr 6, 2011)

you should spange up for a really big bulky suitcase fromt he 50's and just travel around like that. whenever you get picked up just constantly check your pocket watch or something and always mention that you heard there was work out californeee way and how pa would be proud to know that his only son was single handedly saving the family ranch instead of going to school and learning how to read


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 6, 2011)

i like the guitar case idea


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 6, 2011)

anything from our grandparents era is classy....other then the racism of course


----------



## riseagainst (Apr 6, 2011)

get a monacle


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> you should spange up for a really big bulky suitcase fromt he 50's and just travel around like that. whenever you get picked up just constantly check your pocket watch or something and always mention that you heard there was work out californeee way and how pa would be proud to know that his only son was single handedly saving the family ranch instead of going to school and learning how to read


 
HELL YEAH! and the guitar case would be a nice touch too. that would be badass. haha


----------



## Filth (Apr 7, 2011)

just say your Amish on Rumspringa and wanna see some nitty gritty


----------



## Kadidlehopper (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Monkeywrench (May 20, 2014)

There was actually some kids doing this a few years back thru Tennessee called the "Get Fresh Crew". Not full blown tuxedos, but Goodwill suits and cheap "bling".
Nice folks.


----------

